# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) (i-mate/pocket pc/htc)Windows Mobile  ActiveSync 4.5.0 build 5096 release

## salihmob

ActiveSync 4.5.0 build 5096           يوجد تحديث لهذا البرنامج  لذا يجب تنزيل اعلي اصدار  وهذه النسخه للشرح   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي الكربلائي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

